# Hiya - Mirror mark



## chrisyboy (Apr 12, 2013)

I discovered this website a few weeks ago and have been slowly working my way through the threads. But only today when I (rather stupidly) reversed into a cars mirror am I spurred into signing up.

So...I've got a black hairline mark on a white painted mirror (brand new car! which makes me somewhat more eager) from a very slow collision. The paint doesnt seem damaged; there are no apparent indents or anything as such and no white reminiants on the culprit cars mirror which suggests the paint wasnt damaged, just some black plastic residue/marks from the bare black plastic mirror on the new car.

I hear I can polish it out?? I just dont want to polish it in!

I'm willing to pay for it to be painted if required (will cost about £40 top wack) but suspect it must be easier than that


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

it can usually be polished out or use paint thinners/brake and clutch cleaner :thumb:


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Can you post a pic of the damage?
It's quite possible that it will be just a black rub mark on top of the paint, I've seen it often.
It wont do any harm to try and polish it out, you certainly won't polish it in, if you have some correction polish, t-cut or even autoglym super resin polish on a cloth. just don't get any on the black parts of the mirror as it's a pain to get off


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## chrisyboy (Apr 12, 2013)

WOW thanks guys. Quickest response Ive ever had on a forum! 

I have T cut and there is polish, Ill defo give it a try. I think "rub" mark is the best description. Handily the mirror folded in nice and quick so the line just "drizzles" out as the mirror bent in. Failing those two, I'll try some pics.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I did this recently and it just polished out using Gtechniq P1 by hand.


----------



## chrisyboy (Apr 12, 2013)

Tried T Cut did the job :thumb:


----------

